

On Startups and Starcraft 2's Diamond League - smalter
http://blog.leasely.com/promoted-on-startups-and-getting-into-starcra

======
devmonk
Some really interesting concepts in there about Starcraft strategy, but...
startups and gaming? Sure I played some games here and there before at work in
a startup, and others did as well, but I'd think people would be more
interested in getting their work done and spending time with their families.
That is the real "diamond league".

------
zacharycohn
I think I learned more about playing RTS's than I did start ups, but I can see
the (stretched) analogies. Basically: Move fast, get good intel, always be
thinking ahead.

